# Need to run new antenna wire



## Adamm (Mar 21, 2012)

My antenna recently broke while washing the car. It was pretty bad and the wire looked bad so I decided to replace all of it. I looked up some general instructions online. It looked easy enough, but when I tried it the wire got stuck and I couldn't pull it out. Not that it matters because I wouldn't have been able to snake the new wire through the way I was doing it.

Anyways, I have come to the conclusion that the only way I'll be able to install a new antenna and wire is to remove the dash. I have searched and searched for more detailed instructions/diagrams/pictures/anything to no avail. 

I would really like to enjoy these little things called news and music again on my long trips to/from work/school.

Thank you for your help. Please don't let this thread die.


----------



## Adamm (Mar 21, 2012)

Yikes, 97 views and no replies. This doesn't bode well. I wish the information I'm looking for was more common knowledge. I guess keeping the info I need out of the loop is so that I would have to take the car to a dealership. 

I guess I could trial-and-error it, though I'm not a fan of going in blind and I'll have to wait for a day where I have lots of time and no one has to go anywhere.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh jeeze....
The cable got stuck because you pulled too hard on it and you nicked the cable and got it caught up on an edge of sheet metal somewhere. The antenna cable isn't any harder to get out than taking off your belt (if you wear one...or do your pants drag on the ground too?).:lame:
Getting the new cable back in...well, that takes a bit of work.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i had to help out on doing something similar to a 99 SE-L one time. he didn't get a new antenna mast, so we decided to run the remaining stripped coax cable through the tube on the dashboard support frame. surprisingly enough, it worked really well and there wasn't any static noise while driving and it was pretty clear. just a thought though.


----------



## Adamm (Mar 21, 2012)

I still don't know how to take the dash off.


----------



## mameluco (Apr 22, 2012)

did you tried removing the fender, i did that once and i used an iron wire to push the antena connector from the outside to the inside


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't need to remove the dash. You can access it by removing the glove box. I would tie a string on the end of the old one before pulling it though and then tie the string onto the new one to guide it back through.


----------

